
Show HN: Fawn – A Library for Multi-Document Transactions in MongoDB (Node.js) - e_oj
https://github.com/e-oj/Fawn
======
arbeloa
How does it work? Are locks involved in the process?

~~~
e_oj
There are no locks involved. It uses two phase commits to simulate
transactions. You can read more about two phase commits in the MongoDB
docs([https://docs.mongodb.com/manual/tutorial/perform-two-
phase-c...](https://docs.mongodb.com/manual/tutorial/perform-two-phase-
commits/))

------
selda_h
I've been looking for this. Thanks

